# My FS-1 Completed



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Greeting all!

This is my first post, and thought I'd add some pics of my latest completed project.

My background is primarly in figure modeling, and I love Sci-Fi modeling as well, especially anything relating to the late, great, Irwin Allen!

I'm a HUGE IA fan, and have been following most of the related threads here for a couple of years.

This is of course is the 1/32 Moebius Flying Sub, and I must say was an absolute blast to build!

It is airbrushed in Tamiya acrylics, a mix of flat yellow + red + hull red, for the shading, I added more "hull red" for the highlites, white, was added to the base mix. The blue areas are Vallejo "air" acrylics, and is sealed with Model Master lacquer "semi" (my own mix) of flat + gloss roughly 75% flat + 25% gloss.

The figures are slightly converted Crows Nest miniatures, painted in Vallejo acrylics.

The lighting is from VooDoo FX, and I did not glue the docking ring on top, so viewing the interior was easier.

I can't say enough good things about all the great new IA related Moebius kits that are coming out, and I also anxiously await the new 18" Jupiter 2.

Lars Liljeblad


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beautiful,Lars...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks great Lars, I love the shading on the interior. Nice to see you painted the hexagonal strip on the underside of the floor hatch...something I missed and can't do now as I've already painted the floor.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Lars Liljeblad said:


> The figures are slightly converted Crows Nest miniatures, painted in Vallejo acrylics.


Look GREAT!! Other than a haircut, what did you do to the figures?

Mark Dean


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Very Nice:thumbsup:, thanks for sharing your build.:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful job Lars ! Love the subtle shading.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantastical!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a damned fine first post! Excellent job, Lars.

Your paint job is just superb.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing!
This thread is already bookmarked for future research, when I built mine.
Thanks.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work, it looks absolutely great......:thumbsup: Thank you for posting.


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone, Thank you so much for all the nice comments, I really appreciate it!


Mark: on the figures, the heads are Hornet models resin heads from England, and the hands are replaced as well. I re-positioned the new heads a little, other than that, they are pretty much the way they came.

Paul: Thanks so much! I appreciate it!

Fernando: I appreciate it, thanks!

Lars


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lars,
Your flying Sub looks great.
Thanks for posting the pics, It's great fun to see our kits brought to life!

Dave


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic build. I love the attention to detail on the interior.


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Thanks so much for the comment, I do appreciate!

Lars


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

OzyMandias..thanks so much!...Lars


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll go as far as to say this is one of the best FS-1 builds I've seen. Are you planning to use the stand, or do you have something else in mind?


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Ron,
Thanks so much for the compliment! I have it displayed on a raised black velvet base at the moment, I like the way the FS-1 looks sitting on its belly...the stand that comes with the kit is quite nice though...thanks again!

Lars


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Lars - Great work on the FS!! I especially liked the interior shots... again nicely done!!:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lars; Great work! I love the Sub. I've admired your work ever since I saw you in FineScale Modeler..

Steve


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job, Lars! The interior almost looks like a set from the TV series. 

Sean


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Greetings all! I want to Thank you all very much for the nice comments...Denis, Steve, thanks for remembering FSM! and Sean, very much appreciated!

Lars


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lars, You have done a bunch of great stuff. you should show us more.(I've seen your stuff over at Jet's site...it's great!)

Steve


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Steve, thanks I do plan to post more shortly...thanks again!

Lars


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Lars,

Remarkable job you did on your FS1. I'm working on mine now and seeing yours really helps! Seems like I saw some more detailed accounts of your build elsewhere on the web, but cannot remember where. Anyhow, thanks for sharing yopur great work with us!

Phil


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Phil, Thank you for the nice compliments, and have fun with yours, would like to see it when its done....Thanks again!

Lars


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I love seeing builds like this, they are very inspiring to me - Thanks for sharing!

Kirk -


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I still haven't started mine. I don't think it will even come close to this........Out of the box for me.......he he he. I couldn't paint a strait line if someone taped a painting gun to my hand.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, this is truly an inspirational build! I've been gathering parts for mine, will get started soon. It's obvious you went the extra mile on every little detail, it really shows. Very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

She looks beautiful Lars....Well done.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent workmanship, Lars, and welcome to our happy forum! :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great paint job.A real success:thumbsup:.


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Thankyou all for the nice comments! Kirk, J2man, & Tim...many thanks!

Lars


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

Mark: Thank you, I appreciate it! Cynthia says hi! we haven't talked to you in ages!

Lars


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Lars, Please check your PM and or email!

Ben


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Outstanding work!*

Beautiful work my friend!!! Your work on the striping and front bulkhead detailing are outstanding:thumbsup:


----------



## Lars Liljeblad (Aug 5, 2008)

spocks beard, thanks so much!...Lars


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Mine just arrived today,looks really promising. How cool it would be to own a real one!!


----------

